# Ko Propo Vfs-1 And Card.what Is It Worth



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Have A Brand New Ko Propo Vfs-1 And The Programing Card And Hand Controller I Got From A Team Driver ,i Forget His Name,.
What Is It Worth I Have Know Clue What To Ask For It.

This is all for sale


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

any idea.Is this even a real good seedo


----------



## tats31 (Jun 11, 2006)

well is it a brushless or a brushed the if its brushed is a original vfs-1 or a c2 or c3
I like my ko stuff but with us going brushless it has made my c2' useless


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

tats31 said:


> well is it a brushless or a brushed the if its brushed is a original vfs-1 or a c2 or c3
> I like my ko stuff but with us going brushless it has made my c2' useless


IT'S BRUSHLESS


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Hold on a sec...if I understand this correctly, a team driver gave you some swag, and now you intend to profit from it. Why not just give it to a new kid at your track?

On the other side of the coin, you'd be lucky to get $50 for it. I have 3 that I won't bother to sell because it isn't worth my time. Regardless, it was the best brushed speedo I ever used.


----------



## tats31 (Jun 11, 2006)

he says it brushless so it would have to be the new one or it was one of there prototypes that where being tested


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

tats31 said:


> he says it brushless so it would have to be the new one or it was one of there prototypes that where being tested


Ah yes. Forgive me. Please note the time of the post. I don't function well pre-dawn.

The first part of my statement is still valid.


----------



## tats31 (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree I would love a sponserd guy to give me something I have my wife and daughter racing this carpet season


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Hold on a sec...if I understand this correctly, a team driver gave you some swag, and now you intend to profit from it. Why not just give it to a new kid at your track?
> 
> On the other side of the coin, you'd be lucky to get $50 for it. I have 3 that I won't bother to sell because it isn't worth my time. Regardless, it was the best brushed speedo I ever used.


I bought it for 175. He said it wasn't even on the market when i bought it 12-2008


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

ICEMAN96 said:


> I bought it for 175. He said it wasn't even on the market when i bought it 12-2008


Well...considering they sell for around $230 new, I don't see why you couldn't get your money back. I don't see the controller for sale anywhere. I'd start at like $1000 for it. Must be rare.


----------



## tats31 (Jun 11, 2006)

right well that was a good deal but they have had som SW upgrades.
Its best to look at what the speedos sell for on here being used i would say you could get 150


----------

